# April Meeting



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

To all DFWAPC members,

I will probably have several plants and fish for trade/donation for the next meeting date. Please send me a list of plants and critters you would like (I have many red cherry shrimp, 12 1" baby albino corydoras and a fair amout of common plants that I can donate on the next meeting if anyone needs them). Plants I have are : Bacopa Carolinia, Ludwigia Repens, Blyxa Repens, HC (with a type of moss intertwined), duckweed, Water Lettuce, a form of hygrophila, java moss and a sprig or two of ludwigia cuba.

I must breakdown 9 tanks located in the fish room due to the city of Arlington and an Excavation company causing my sewage pipe to be crushed in the street and two houses (mine is worse one) having sewage backed up into my house and left standing for several hours in a few rooms where it sat before water levels were removed. Paper/walls had already wicked up a large amounts of black water. I have a few walls that will be removed and replaced along with kitchen and den cabinets and picture frame paneling, carpet and lots of sheetrock. I have to move/tear down 5 cherry/amano tanks from 29 gallons to 10 gallons. I also have a 90 tank that will be tore down and moved into the bedroom. 2 others will be setup on the fireplace hearth and other Temporory locations and transfer will be setup up for about half the tanks. The others will need to be put in storage.

In the interim, we need to find temporary living conditions until the everything gets put back together again. It’s only supposed to take about 6 to 8 weeks.

Darrell please give me a call and I will get your cockatoos back to you. This needs to happen by the next week if possible.


Mike


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Mike:

So sorry to hear about your headache. What a major pain!

I've a friend who just set up a small pond, they've asked me to see what I could pick up at the next meeting, or sooner. Anything you've got that might work well in a mostly sunny location, I'd be happy to come pick up or can wait until the meeting.

Personally, I'd like to get some cherries and give them a try. I don't have anything worth trading for, but would be happy to purchase at whatever you think is fair.

thanks,
TAM


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

TAM,

PM Sent. They're yours for free.

Mike


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

CrownMan, if I bring you some of my aquarium water, can you test it for copper? I am very frustrated at my inability to keep shrimp alive more than 24 hours.

Cheryl


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Cheryl,

I would be happy to. If you could bring about 4 to 5 gallons, I have a spare 10 I could setup and see how long they live in case it's not copper.

Mike


----------

